
Ask HN: Ideas for virtual gifts for developers? - gls2ro
I am looking for ideas on virtual gifts for developers.<p>Maybe &quot;virtual gifts&quot; is not the proper term. 
I mean by this things that can be bought online and there is no need to ship something physical.<p>The budget per person is around 80USD.
======
edent
Amazon gift cards - in their local currency - is a fairly easy one.

Depending on your relationship with them, a subscription to an online learning
platform like Pluralsight.

Voucher codes for professional services like Moo are also useful
[https://www.moo.com/uk/gifts/cards/](https://www.moo.com/uk/gifts/cards/)

$84 would pay for a year of GitHub Pro - but I don't know if you can buy it on
someone else's behalf.

What a great question though!

